# Clippers Re-Sign Novak!!!



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

the conclusion of the Sessions Sweepstakes pushed for this to happen! I'm happy as hell to get him back!

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/sports_blog/2009/09/clippers-resign-steve-novak.html


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Top 5 pure shooter in the league.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Big time re-signing. The Clipps had been sorely missing a sharpshooting assassin like Novak since the days of Pike. I'm impressed yet again by Dun's GM savvy in this amazingly productive offseason.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

biiiinnnnngo!!!!


----------

